# LAN-Spiele



## stingreydid (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, könntet ihr mir gute LAN Spiele Tipps geben? 
Nicht so mainstream WC3/cnc Generals/starcraft 1
Spiele z.b. gerne LAN: Supreme commander 1, company of heroes

WIsst ihr noch mehr Spiele?


----------



## der Türke (1. Oktober 2011)

wie wärs, wenn nicht jeder user ein eigen Thread aufmacht ?

Einfach mal suchen Button Klicken....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/176188-best-lan-party-games.html


----------



## stingreydid (1. Oktober 2011)

sry, suche normal immer aber ich mag die standardlangames nicht so.. wie oben geschrieben..


----------



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dir Supreme Commander 1 gefällt schau dir mal Supreme Commander Forged Alliance an.

Dawn of War wäre auch noch eine Empfehlung (vergleichbar mit Company of Heroes, nur anderes Szenario).


----------

